# الاضافات الكيميائية في محطات التناضح العكسي



## nader121212 (24 فبراير 2008)

تحتاج بعض محطات التناضح العكسي إلى بعض الإضافات الكيميائية بهدف تحسين الإنتاج أو الحفاظ على مكونات المحطة من التآكل أو الترسبات وهذه الاضافات كالتالي:

تضاف مادة ألومينات الصوديوم بعد خروج المياه من أبراج التبريد أو في المرسبات بهدف التخلص من السيليكا.

تضاف الصودا والجير في المرسب لهدف إزالة عسر المياه .

إضافة كبريتات الألمنيوم وكلوريد الحديد و البوليمرات متعددة الإلكتروليت بهدف إزالة المواد العالقة عن طريق عملية التخثر.

إضافة فوسفات الصوديوم بهدف إزالة أملاح الحديد التي يمكنها الترسب على أغشية التناضح العكسي .
إضافة برمنجانات البوتاسيوم والكلور والأوزون لخفض تركيز المواد غير العضوية.

قبل دخول المياه إلى أغشية التناضح العكسي يضاف حمض الكبريت الثانوي وذلك لخفض الرقم الهيدروجيني بهدف منع ترسب كربونات الكالسيوم.

قبل دخول المياه إلى أغشية التناضح العكسي تضاف مادة هكسميتا فوسفات بهدف منع ترسب كبريتات الكالسيوم.

تضاف الصودا في مرحلة الخلط بهدف ضبط الرقم الهيدروجيني في حدود 7 إلى 8,5.


يضاف الكلور الحر بعد خروج المياه وذلك للمحافظة على سلامة المياه في شبكات التوزيع.

وفي ما يلي صورة لمضخات حقن المواد الكيميائية في إحدى المحطات في المدينة المنورة 



​
آمل ان تعم الفائدة واتمنى التصحيح ان كان هنالك اي خطأ ,,, شكراً لكم


----------



## الحمادين (25 فبراير 2008)

كيف يتم تحديد إضافة كمية مادة هكسميتا فوسفات الصوديوم


----------



## ياسر الكومى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kadhim ali (19 سبتمبر 2009)

nader121212 قال:


> تحتاج بعض محطات التناضح العكسي إلى بعض الإضافات الكيميائية بهدف تحسين الإنتاج أو الحفاظ على مكونات المحطة من التآكل أو الترسبات وهذه الاضافات كالتالي:
> 
> تضاف مادة ألومينات الصوديوم بعد خروج المياه من أبراج التبريد أو في المرسبات بهدف التخلص من السيليكا.
> 
> ...


 


السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز سلام من الله عليكم ورحمتة 
شكرا على موضوعك , الموضوع بشكل عام وليس تفصيلي وارجو تبدا من نقطة سحب المياه من المصدر الى ان يخرج منتجا للاستهلاك البشري او الصناعي الى اخرة.
ثاينا مسألة اضافة الصودا ((بيكاربونات الصديوم والجير المطفىء)) هذه تقنية قديمة والغيت في معظم بلدان العالم بسبب تطور المعلجة كونها مكلفة اقتصاديا وملوثة للبيئة بسبب كثرة الاطيان التي تخرج منها 
اظافة كبريتات الالمنيوم وكلريد الحديد ؟ كلوريد الحديديك الثلاثيFecl3 وليس كلوريد الحديد!
ارجو تقبلها براحبة صدر وشكرا


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (20 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووور اخى على موضوعك
ولكن نرجو شئ من التفصيل
تقبل الله منا ومنكم


----------



## المهندسه ليى (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع وعاشت الايادي
تحيااتي


----------



## eng_ahmed_magdy_elrefaey (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا علي الموضوع ولكن كما تم الطلب منك في موضوع اخر ارجو رفع كتاب التشغيل للملز و صلبوخ لتعم الفائده
و لك جزيل الشكر
ملاحظه : يظهر من الصوره ان حجم تانكات وطلمبات الحقن صغير جدا هل هذا دليل علي ان انتاجيه المحطه صغير ام ان الحقن يتم بمعدل بسيط جدا


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز 
شكرا" جزيلا" على الموضوع
ولكن لايوجد في الموضوع اي معادلات رياضية لحسابات الاضافة 
وشكرا"


----------



## خالد محمد نواب (23 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك ولكن نحن في حاجة ماسة الى المعادلات المعتمدة 
لتحديد نسب اضافة المواد الكيمياوية اعلاه ونكون شاكرين منك ان قمت بالاجابة 
شكرا"


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (11 مايو 2011)

ارجو المساعدة عندي منظومة معالجة مياة وتم ربط معظم الاضافات الكيمياوية معها بواسطة انابيب كاربون استيل فهل يجوز ذلك 
مع التقدير


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------

